# Identifying hybrid Paph



## rudy.maex (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anyone have any idea which Paph this could be? I got it from a friend who stopped keeping orchids. It was as close to death as an orchid can be. It recovered slowly and finally bloomed for the first time since I got it (about 4.5 years ago)


----------



## troy (Dec 5, 2020)

there is no way to definitevly identify this one... guessing what a complex paph is like hitting an acorn on top a oak tree with a 22


----------



## emydura (Dec 5, 2020)

I agree with Troy that there is no way of knowing the exact hybrid. I expect it has helenae in it.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm not usually one for complex hybrids, but yours is a very nice and fine flower! Good you saved it!

As to it's identity, I can only echo the two former gentlemen: it's anyone's guess! So unless your friend can tell you - or he or she can remember, where it was bought, and you can try to ask the seller, the name om the tag must remain: Paphiopedilum Hybrid NOID


----------



## rudy.maex (Dec 7, 2020)

Thks for the info!!!


----------



## emydura (Dec 7, 2020)

I expect this is a helenae crossed with a complex.


----------



## fibre (Dec 18, 2020)

As far as I can see it on the pics there is a lot of villosum in it, maybe a pure villosum album. But I need to see pics of a fully opened flower that shows the staminodium shield as well.


----------

